# Proteus se cierra solo constantemente.



## Xerry (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola.

   Tengo un problema al trabajar con ISIS. Resulta que se me cierra el programa muy a menudo, unas veces simplemente se cierra sin avisar y otras sale la "famosa" ventana de error de windows ("este programa debe cerrarse"), diciendo algo así como "la memoria no se puede read".

   Es la versión Profesional 7.1 SP2 y mi SO es Windows XP SP3. No sé si necesitarán saber algo más.

   ¿Alguien sabe lo que le pasa?.

    Gracias.


----------



## Edwinpe2009 (Oct 8, 2009)

A mi pasaba algo muy parecido con el ISIS 6.7 hace aprox. 5 años, el programa se cierra solo asi de la nada me parecia extraño, bueno creo que era porque la RAM ya no daba para mas ademas creo que tenia 500Mhz de velocidad , esto es solo una sospecha pero no te lo puedo asegurar; porsiaca revisa sus caracteristicas de tu PC.
Al final me compre otra PC porque la k tenia ya estaba para darle de baja, pero nunca supe con certeza cual era la causa real.


----------



## 0rland0 (Oct 8, 2009)

A mi me paso lo mismo hace algunos meses en pleno examen de lab, y en mi casa me pasa cuando utilizo un generador de onda cuadrada a una frecuencia mas o menos alta. Nunca google a ver porq pasa. Yo tengo la version 7.2 sp6


----------



## Humano (Oct 9, 2009)

Actualízalo, porque ya va por la 7.5 y va mucho más estable.
Yo con la 7.4 tenía ese fallo de vez en cuando. Se cerraba sin avisar ni nada. Rarísimo.


----------



## rtelles (Oct 12, 2009)

yo tengo la versión 7.4 sp3 y se me cierra solo voy a tomar en cuenta la recomendación de humano donde puedo descargar la ultima versión proteus


----------



## El nombre (Feb 9, 2011)

Algunas veces basta con  borrar el archivo PWI de la carpeta donde esta el DSN. Es decir: donde tenemos guardado el esquema.
Saludos


----------



## avrduitama (Jun 11, 2011)

tengo el mismo problema guardo un proyecto y cuando lo boy abrir se sierra cuando esta abriendo le borre el archivo PWI Y ME FUNCIONO boy a seguir probando ...
Gracias por el dato


----------



## cguerrero1205 (May 6, 2014)

Hola... estoy trabajando en un proyecto de electrónica digital, el cual es un reloj digital, este cuenta de un pic y varios componentes mas (no me dejaban hacerlo solo con el pic).

El problema lo tengo cuando estoy simulando, ya que al cabo de unos 40 o 50 segundos de estar simulando, proteus se cierra solo. Pero solo ocurre cuando estoy simulando, es decir, si abro el esquema, proteus no se cierra. Le pase los archivos a otro compañero pero a el tambien se le cierra. Este problema no lo tenia cuando corria la version 7.9 en mi pc.

Adjunto el archivo para que ustedes también prueben y ver si les pasa lo mismo

A alguno le a pasado??
Que solucion me podrian dar??

Gracias ...


----------



## ByAxel (May 6, 2014)

Siempre ha pasado que si está mal crackeado se cierra sin importar la versión, busca otro... ha y bueno, aquí está prohibido hablar de software pirata.....


----------



## El nombre (May 25, 2015)

Siempre viene bien una ayudita, tanto a unos como a otros, (me incluyo en los pobres aun no teniendo ni un dólar).
 Hace un tiempo escribí en mi blog como solucionar el problema.
http://bactering.blogspot.com.es/2011/02/proteus-isis-se-cierra-automaticamente.html
 Espero que sea de vuestra ayuda.
 Saludos


----------



## digito (May 26, 2015)

Hola a todos, claro que el problema es muy grande y la soluciòn "probada" da El nombre funciona muy bièn, Gracias.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Nov 15, 2015)

Hola:

El Proteus es un software susceptible de encontrarlo por la RED, de hecho hay mas sitios donde encontrarlo de manera "gratuita" que de pago. Pero vayamos al grano.
El programa en cuestion se baje de donde se baje contiene "VIRUS", en si es un troyano, pero muchos no tienen un sistema de seguridad en sus ordenadores y no detectan el problema o pasa desapercibido.
Despues de mucho mirar por la RED y tambien descargar dicho software me doy cuenta que de todos los sitios de donde se pude bajar es exactamente el mismo, me explico, el fallo es siempre el mismo y en el mismo archivo.
Yo tengo que decir que tengo la version 8 comprada y funcionando correctamente, por lo que en si no tengo ese problema, por lo menos por ahora, y jamas lo he tenido, pero si en el ordenador de un amigo al que he intentado ayudar.
Al escanear su disco duro (HD) para buscar virus se detecta (entre otros muchos archivos) una libreria del proteus, concretamente la llamada DATAC.DLL que contiene un troyano, curiosamente los buenos antivirus (no citare nombres) detectan tal troyano, otros no lo hacen.
Para ser mas exactos y precisos en la explicacion he de decir que el problema no esta en el troyano, simplemente esta en que la libreria ha sido vaciado su contenido y sustituido por el troyano, por lo que dicha libreria no hace su trabajo, y esto si que es un problema, y el programa deja de funcionar al no ser el contenido de la libreria el adecuado o el correcto para el buen funcionamiento del programa.
En si cuando alguien rompio el programa para que funcionase metio un pequeño señuelo para "seguir" o escanear quien y donde instalaba el programa, sabiendo algunos de sus datos, o bien la propia marca del programa ha hecho esto para saber cuantos y donde se instalan los programas y asi tambien generar el problema para que el software no funcione correctamente.

Yo no soy partidario de la pirateria, es mas estoy en su contra y me niego en redondo a instalar software en mi equipo que no sea de procedencia legal.

Pero me he creido en la necesidad de publicar esto que he investigado y probado aunque no voy a explicar el "como" pues es largo y ademas no es meteria de este foro.

Yo recomiendo no descargar software de la RED sin tener un ordenador protegido, puede acarrear muchos problemas, no solo para ese ordenador si no tambien a la hora de publicar trabajos hechos con dicho software, ya que no estan respaldados por ninguna licencia.

Curiosamente yo tengo licencia C.C. por lo que no puedo instalar un software inlegal y publicar trabajos hechos con el bajo licencia C.C. ¿Comprendeis?  Se incumplen varias leyes bastante penadas a dia de hoy.

Espero haber ayudado o haber dado un poco mas de luz al tema.

Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracias por leer:

No sé si debería escribir sobre este tema, ya que a veces a las compañías de software no les hace mucha gracia, pero en este caso estoy de su lado pero también de los usuarios y que por supuesto merecen leer estas líneas.

En principio he de decir que dispongo de varios programas de software original, como el Multisim, Proteus, y varios de Abacom, algunos los he comprado yo, otros son fruto de pagos o también llamado regalos de alguna empresa para la que he trabajado, lógicamente me lo regalan cuando adquieren una nueva versión y a mí me regalan la penúltima o antepenúltima que tienen con su CD/DVD y en su caja. Hago este comentario para que se entienda que lo que voy a escribir en mis siguientes líneas lo hago por ayudar y por "enredar" un poco y sacar conclusiones sobre ello, sin ánimo de molestar a ninguna compañía de software, ya que estoy en contra de la piratería.

Sobre el Proteus y desde mi último mensaje he desinstalado mi Proteus original y enredar un poco con el registro de Windows, el antivirus y un montón de cosas más. Para ello he de decir que me he bajado algo así como 16 versiones del proteus que se puede encontrar por la RED, y después de hacer probaturas y analizar los he BORRADO de nuevo ya que contenían algunos troyanos, malware y virus, lo hice solo por el mero hecho de probar y analizar (lo repito para que conste) pues a mí no me hace mucha gracia tener este software en mi ordenador, además no me sirve para presentar un trabajo de manera legal como suelo hacerlo.

Aclarado esto paso a explicar mis experiencias, y que por supuesto no revelare de donde ni como me he descargado este infectado software.
He comenzado por desactivar el antivirus, la RED para no infectar ordenadores en mi casa y taller. Instalo el software, sigo los pasos que se explican en cada una de las versiones que he descargado, reinicio (conste que no tengo miedo a los virus o troyanos, me defiendo bien con ellos) y pruebo el software con un circuito que contiene un PIC 16F84, pantalla LCD y algún componente más, y desde que se inicia la simulación y al cabo de 60" exactamente se cierra sola la aplicación, sustituyo algunas librerías, reinicio y vuelvo a probar, ¡ocurre exactamente lo mismo!
Desinstalo el software, limpio el registro y el ordenador de todo rastro de este software, reinicio e instalo otro igual pero bajado de otro sitio, y así durante 12 veces todo lo anterior, ocurre siempre lo mismo ((no revelare por motivos legales nombres de archivos ni librerías dinámicas ni el cómo se ha hecho todo el proceso para no fomentar la ingeniería inversa del software)) ¿Entonces cual es el problema?, Es sencillo si miráis por la RED las distintas versiones veréis que solo "HAY 3 (TRES) LICENCIAS" (no citare nombres) y ello es debido a que ya no hay personas que hagan ingeniería inversa de este software de manera LIMPIA como se hacía hace años, simplemente copian y pegan por la RED haciendo una y otra descarga distinta a la original, si distinta, ya que tiene un nuevo troyano, o un nuevo gusano o virus ya que para poder activar el software se ha de desactivar el antivirus, y ello supone estar unos minutos "con el culo al aire", tiempo suficiente para que se distribuya por el ordenador del espabilado que ha hecho el copia/pega y además ha probado el software, le añade su información y algunas cosillas mas, lo empaqueta con el RAR o ZIP y lo cuelga de nuevo en otro sitio. Realmente no ha hecho nada, si ha incumplido algunas leyes, ha añadido mas virus al software y por supuesto ha generado un montón de problemas al que lo descarga ya que además de estar haciendo una cosa no muy legal y si no tiene un buen antivirus o no entiende mucho de informática el troyano estará haciendo de las suyas y enviando información a quien ha programado el troyano, yo soy una persona que defiendo a capa y sable la privacidad, por lo que esto para mí está muy fuera de de mi manera de pensar y actuar.

Solo un paquete de los que he descargado ha funcionado correctamente siempre y como he dicho antes con el antivirus y en si la seguridad desactivada, por lo que como he dicho he descargado 16 y el Nº 13 ha funcionado (curioso pero no soy supersticioso) así que no he probado mas y he borrado todo el software que me he descargado, he limpiado y revisado el registro, y algunos recónditos sitios del Windows y a funcionar de nuevo de manera normal y legal.

Algunas cosas a tener en cuenta:
Para las pruebas he utilizado un HD en el que tengo un duplicado de mi sistema operativo.
No recomiendo hacer estas pruebas sin otro HD para no infectar el sistema operativo.
No descarguéis software ilegal y que además contiene virus y demás bichos muy perjudiciales.

Para los que fabrican el software:
No estaría mal una versión completa sin licencia sobre los diseños, o sea que no se puedan utilizar los diseños de manera comercial. Las limitaciones de otro tipo lo único que hacen es fomentar la piratería y despertar el interés por desproteger un software ilegal.
Aun cuando estas versiones que comento tuviesen precios muy módicos serian interesantes, y por supuesto descargarlas después de hacer una cuenta de usuario en la web del fabricante, tal y como lo hacen ya varias firmas, además de ser productivo y ser una manera muy importante de hacer una propaganda perfecta sería perfecto para terminar con la piratería, los virus y demás software malintencionado.

Si hay algún pasaje que consideréis candidato a ser borrado adelante.

Saludos.


----------

